
Mozilla just launched an Android password manager - djug
https://thenextweb.com/apps/2019/03/26/mozilla-just-launched-an-android-password-manager/
======
pferde
To save you guys some ducking, ducking and going, the official site is
[https://lockbox.firefox.com/](https://lockbox.firefox.com/) \- the
thenextweb.com article doesn't seem to include this link, unfortunately.

